# Adam's understanding of death



## Leslie (Nov 29, 2008)

In the garden, God told Adam that if he ate of the forbidden fruit, he would surely die. How could Adam possibly understand that, having been newly created and not having seen death? How could the threat appear as anything but meaningless? If this is an impertinent question, please just delete it.


----------



## Confessor (Nov 29, 2008)

I'll bet that there was some knowledge which God simply implanted into Adam. For instance, he knew how to speak, how to walk, and how to otherwise go about daily life.


----------

